# Round Two: Pandas or Koalas?



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Right you know the score, it's a 'cute animal' knock out tournament, winner stays on. Pandas won the last round, so here is round two.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think pandas are cuter than koalas.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

haha I thought Koalas were and then I looked at the picture remembered what they looked like and then I was like.... erm... actually I was wrong... lol. I wonder if this is actually going to be any competition at all.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Dude, the other poll is so not over. Get this out of here.:angry:

:tongue:


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

This thread opened my eyes to the possibility of hugging a Panda. Hmmm a bear hug doesn't seem so bad at all....looks very cozy :happy:


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Koalas ftw. They somehow combine the cuteness of a baby with the adorableness of an old man. Like the not creepy kind. Of either.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

SLOTHS.........:laughing:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

panda by far


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

One of my friends was attacked by a koala at 15 when he visited the zoo. Those things are vicious. I always tease him about it. :crazy:

Yeah, I'm a horrible person. :frustrating:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Pandas, man!
I love pandas!
And they really are much cuter, imo...


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Midnight Runner said:


> Dude, the other poll is so not over. Get this out of here.:angry:
> 
> :tongue:


That's because the other one has NO time limit. This one will last for seven days and then round three.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Pandas rule! Don't even test 'em!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Since Koalas are not actually bears, but marsupials, it will have to be the Panda, by default.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

PANDAS!!!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Nothing is cuter than a baby panda bear. :bored:


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

KOALAS. :laughing:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Koalas. They iz smaller, so win!


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Koalas, they are so nonchalant and lazy. Pandas are cute but koalas try so hard not to be :laughing:


----------

